# How to get my health back



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

Ok guys, I’m guessing some of you have been where I am and can help me get out of this funk. I just turned 50 a few weeks ago and kinda feel like it’s do-or-die time with my health. I need to lose at least 40 pounds and no matter what I try, I just can’t seem to find the motivation to stick with it. EVERY day I wake up thinking “Ok, today’s the day”. I’ve made plans, charts, looked in to programs, etc. And as I’m sure most of at my age know by now, there’s no secret weapon; it’s just common sense. Eat less, move more.

I just can’t figure out why I can’t get motivated. I’ll start and it’ll last a couple weeks and that’s it. It isn’t a time issue or anything like that. I like to walk as my exercise and have a great neighborhood for that so that’s not an issue either. I was thinking earlier today that this weekend I would clean out the other half of my garage (stbx parks in one half) and pick up a basic weight bench from Wal-Mart or somewhere so I could do some light weights along with walking. But then I had the thought “Yeah, right…you’ll do it and never stick to it.” Arrrrgggggghhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!! I want desperately to be one of those people who love exercising and participate in 5K's and stuff. I really do.

I did weight watchers 10 years ago and lost 30 pounds but I remember being hungry a lot. And I gained it all back. Currently I’m 5’ 10” and 240, the most I’ve ever weighed in my life. In a perfect world, I’d like to get down to 175.

I'm sure being in a loveless/sexless marriage isn't helping any but I plan on filing after the holidays so I need to get in shape now more than ever.

Any help? Thoughts? Suggestions? Good web sites for tracking and holding me accountable? Like I say, it's not a matter of knowing how to do it (lose weight)...it's all about motivation and getting it done.

Thanks.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I'll be 48 soon, and although I am a woman I hear you. I am kinda the same way, and my hubby is definitely the same.

I've tried Fitday.com and other websites but I just don't stick with them.

I also just feel like life is too short to be hungry all the time - I found WW to be exactly the same. I lost 25 lbs and have gained 20 back.

I've tried getting on board with South Beach, because I know that works for me, but hubby complains bitterly about the food.

It also doesn't help that all 3 of my kids are either a chef or a baker. Good food surrounds me!!

I think as long as we're aware of it and keep trying, we're doing well. Baby steps. Trying to change everything all at once is an almost guaranteed method for failure.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Can you afford a personal trainer/nutritionalist?

These two things (sometimes one person can do both) can help immensely.

Remember slim bodies, that good clothed, are made in the kitchen. 

Bodies that look sexy naked are made by physical activity (avoiding the 'gym' word here). We need to work our bodies to keep them toned and muscular.

But YES! If you can afford a trainer the results can be many times greater than doing it on your own.


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

Until you WANT to change, you won't. If you can't find a reason that resonates within you, nothing will change.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Hit the gym. Start slow, it is more important that you go and build a habit of going.

Write a simple program in a notebook. Do that until you feel that it is comfortable, then add to it. Write down every rep, every set, every machine set up, every pound lifted. Keep the notebook going, it will motivate you more as time goes by.

Cook 1 new dish per week. Make it a healthy choice. Than incorporate that into your food routine. Each time you learn a new dish, add it. Soon you will be eating more healthy meals and your taste for food will change. The crap you have convinced yourself is good, will be replaced by real food.

Think this: Single ingredient foods.

Pick a day and time of the week to weigh in. Keep a speadsheet of your weight, be honest. Weigh at the same time of day and same day every week.

Flour, processed sugar, and alcohol are the devil.

I turned 48 in June. I am down 66 pounds since May 1st and am I went from the worst shape of my life, to the best shape of my life, since then. Let me tell you, it was absolutely worth every bit of the effort I put in.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

humanbecoming said:


> Until you WANT to change, you won't. If you can't find a reason that resonates within you, nothing will change.


:iagree:

My favorite site is myfitnesspal.com 

I have it on my iphone so it's always with me.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Go out for walks. It's easier to start with walks. Then get a bicycle and in the winter snow shoes or XC skis. Nature is a better companion than the wall of the garage.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

See I need to see RESULTS so I prefer to follow a program like p90x. I work out to dvd's at home. Seeing myself shrink QUICKLY keeps me motivated.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

+1 on myfitnesspal app to track calories/nutrition..

Trainer & nutritionist can help by giving you someone to be accountable to.

Cut out all wheat as an experiment to see how you feel. Gluten intolerances can contribute to low energy.

See an endochrinogist to check your T. Boosting T will make you feel great plus it will make losing fat easier.

Set a goal important to you which can work into near and long term plans. e.g. lose 50 lbs before going to the beach next summer. Find a bike ride charity event 4 months away and start training for it. 

Start cooking all your meals from scratch.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SoxFan (Jun 9, 2012)

Beach Guy,
Just get started and take it a day at a time. I am 53 and about 3 years ago. I got back into weight training and started eating better. I have found that 3 days per week for about 45 minutes does wonders. I think my body looks better now the it has since my 20s. Start slow and look for small improvements along the way. You need to find the motivation within yourself to keep it going.


Thor said:


> +1 on myfitnesspal app to track calories/nutrition..
> 
> Trainer & nutritionist can help by giving you someone to be accountable to.
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

If you're looking to drop weight, cut the carbs and up the cardio. Weights will help, but get a head start for a few weeks on the aforementioned basics.

Drink water instead of soft drinks and break up your meals into smaller, more frequent ones (every 3 hours). Have a protein shake mid-day and one before bed and these can count as 2 of the 5 meals. 

If you can't follow something as simple as this, then you're not trying. 

People get all hyped up on exercise and blow it by eating like crap. It starts in the kitchen, not the gym.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

humanbecoming said:


> Until you WANT to change, you won't. If you can't find a reason that resonates within you, nothing will change.


THIS. Period.


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

humanbecoming said:


> Until you WANT to change, you won't. If you can't find a reason that resonates within you, nothing will change.


I was cleaning up my desk a couple of weeks ago and found a quote I had printed out once. I put it underneath my monitor so I'm seeing it all day when at work.

*"If you don't have enough motivation or discipline to change then you don't have enough reasons. Focus on your reasons and your discipline witll come." -Jim Rohn*


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> Go out for walks. It's easier to start with walks. Then get a bicycle and in the winter snow shoes or XC skis. Nature is a better companion than the wall of the garage.


Lol...we dont' get a lot of snow here in Florida, but I can ride a bicycle or walk year-round! Even at the beach.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> Go out for walks. It's easier to start with walks. Then get a bicycle and in the winter snow shoes or XC skis. Nature is a better companion than the wall of the garage.


Walking is, by far, my favorite exercise. Admittedly I am more hardcore about it than most; I did 47.5 miles last week, and am heading out on a 10 miler in about an hour; I tend to speed/race walk, so I burn a ton of calories doing it. But if you can get into it, and at a nice, clipped pace, it's an excellent choice for all fitness levels. 

If possible I'd recommend doing it outside. Because as passionate as I am about walking, I could never muster up the motivation to do it as hardcore if I were on a boring ass treadmill.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

At our age, I think that a lot of the information we receive about getting in shape overlooks the dramatic changes in muscle strength that can take place in many men with aging. Its called sarcopenia, and it may be well worth looking into as you put together a plan. 

If it were me, I would recommend that you use a strategy to build the core muscles, being careful not to overtrain, and follow a healthy diet that lets your body build these muscles. You may see a temporary weight gain, but the added muscle will eventually impact your metabolism. 

I've worked out regularly for over thirty years, but had medical problems a few years ago that significantly lowered my core muscle strength. It took time to build up, and months before I could even consider some of the aggressive programs that some people suggest. But the added core strength is such a confidence boost at our age, and some say that adding mass in the larger muscle groups assists in raising testosterone levels.

I think people underestimate the benefits of folowing a healthy, balanced diet that avoids fast food and pre-processed foods, along with exercise without overtraining. Think in terms of slow gains, and permanent changes.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, get you to the beach.
Maybe you could eventually take up surfing.


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

Just start off with something simple, say 30 mins cardio a day, so it doesn't feel to much, 70% of weight loss is diet alone, so unless you are willing to watch your diet it will be all for nothing.

Can you do that on the beach, run that is. I'd personally love that.

I love having strength in my body, i had to clear a field of droppings the other day, shovel, wheelbarrow it was heavy work and took a few hours, but my body wasn't tired at all after.

And just think you'd have better sex when you are in shape, plus more women wanting to have sex with you


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Hey, BeachGuy, go over to the Social Spot forum and look for a thread called "Anyone Wanna Work Out?"

Lots of TAMers there...lots of encouragement, lots of laughs, LOTS of great ideas, advice, websites.

I'm headed there now. C'mon!!!


----------

